# Cherry wine from concentrate



## Redtrk (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a half gallon of cherry concentrate that I need to use up soon. I've done a site search and find a wine recipe from cherry concentrate. Do I use the same one as from cherries off the vine? If so how much per gallon? Does anyone have a recipe for what I am looking for?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 12, 2012)

the concentrate we have has a recipe on the can, otherwise one can (96oz) to between 3 and 5 gallons of water, so with a half gallon of concentrate, cut water in half. Three gallons will give you a good flavored wine, going to 5 gallons will dilute it some, but you get more (quality vs quanity). Your choice. Add concentrate to primary fermenter, add campden tablets and petic enzime, wait 24 hours, pitch yeast and go from there. Will give exact instructions off the can when I get into the store in the morning.


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually this is the stuff I'm talking about. http://www.frankfarms.com/Cherry_Juice.php I've used the 96 ounce cans before.


----------



## Julie (Feb 12, 2012)

Rick how much wine did you make out of the 96 oz can? can you fraction it out or compare it to a welch's frozen concentrate? not sure how many ounces are in a welch's but it takes 4 cans to make a gallon of wine, you can use that recipe.


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 12, 2012)

Julie said:


> Rick how much wine did you make out of the 96 oz can? can you fraction it out or compare it to a welch's frozen concentrate? not sure how many ounces are in a welch's but it takes 4 cans to make a gallon of wine, you can use that recipe.



Using the 96 oz cans I make 3 gallons. This concentrate that I posted the link to is super thick liquid.


----------



## Julie (Feb 12, 2012)

ok, i'm saying 2 gallons of wine? If you use 96 oz of concentrate for 3 gallons, then I say 64 oz. for 2 gallons, 96 oz divide by 3 = 32 oz, from here add the concentrate for 2g of wine, add sugar to bring sg to around 1.080, acid blend to .60 - .65%, enough tannin for 2g, yeast nutrient for 2g and use lavlin 1122 yeast.


----------



## Julie (Feb 12, 2012)

OR

buy 4 cans of Welch's white grape concentrate and use that as a base and make a 3g batch


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Julie! I can't wait to get started on this one.


----------



## marquis (Feb 15, 2012)

You can see a lot of thread in here doing the same recipe as yours. All you have to do is browse and follow their recipe. Looking forward for your success!


----------



## Julie (Feb 15, 2012)

marquis said:


> You can see a lot of thread in here doing the same recipe as yours. All you have to do is browse and follow their recipe. Looking forward for your success!



Marquis, while that is true, sometimes it is just better to start up a new thread. If you notice each one of those threads takes on its own life.


----------



## marquis (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm sorry for that. You're right anyways. Making a new thread with a lot more of great ideas from our fellows here is really a good thing to do. More specific I guess.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's a black cherry...

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request116.asp

Other cherry wines you could sub the reconstitituted jucie for...

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques61.asp


----------



## Olbuscap (May 5, 2012)

Rick,
It has been a while since any additional comments have been made, but here goes. I have in my grubby hands a 32 ounce bottle of Fast Fruit Montmorency Tart Cherry concentrated juice produced by Brownwood Acres in Eastport, MI., up in the Traverse City area. Should be close to the same product. The label states "Made from approximately 25 pounds of tart cherries." Using that number, you should be able to devide by the number of pounds of cherries you desire per gallon. Never tried it -- yet! Although I just used some as an F-pack on a Vintner's reserve kit fermented last year. Probably a little later this season and I am going to do at least a 3 gallon batch with a minimum of 1 of these 32 oz bottles.


----------



## JDC (May 7, 2012)

*Use 2 bottles*

Also on the label you will read that one bottle of that concentrate will reconsitute to 2 gallons of juice. I just used 2 of those same bottles of concentrate for a 3 gallon batch along with 14oz of dried Montmorency cherrys - added sugar to get a 12% ABV level. Currently bulk aging & used the slurry to make a sketter pee. If you only use one bottle for 3 gallons it will be too thin.


----------

